# NGD: 2012 HOT Ibanez!



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope it's as good for you as it was for me. New Ibanez 2012 RGA8QM, Solid guitar!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 16, 2012)

Definitely has more charm than the older model


----------



## Galius (Feb 16, 2012)

Happy NGD!! Now pull those garbage pickups out and put some real ones in


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Galius said:


> Happy NGD!! Now pull those garbage pickups out and put some real ones in


 Definitely... I replaced my last one with BKP Cold Sweats, This time I may go for the new Dimarzio PAF8 or D'Activators. Unsure yet till I hear some demos of the new PAF8's.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 16, 2012)

That finish is just killer man!!! HNGD


----------



## m4rK (Feb 17, 2012)

That thing is mean! Congrats.
So whats the lower switch for?


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 17, 2012)

Holy Schweppes! It's slightly less black than before! I like that in a guitar!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2012)

m4rK said:


> That thing is mean! Congrats.
> So whats the lower switch for?


 Some call that switch the "Suck" switch, switches from crap sound to even worse, trying to scoop the mids. I'm removing it and rewiring the whole guitar with new pickups. This will be my phase inverter switch.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2012)

aWoodenShip said:


> Holy Schweppes! It's slightly less black than before! I like that in a guitar!


 
It's got a gray burst, gray to black with the quilted maple coming through the center.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 17, 2012)

Why could I not wait? Now I have to be jeleous of all these QM's.

Happy new guitar day


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 17, 2012)

Sexy guitar is sexy


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 17, 2012)

AliceLG said:


> Sexy guitar is sexy



Nice Avatar...looks...similar..


----------



## cronux (Feb 17, 2012)

DAT ASS!


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 17, 2012)

I cannot wait to get mine. OHHHHH LOOOORRDY.


----------



## syndrone (Feb 17, 2012)

did you want to kill people with it when you unpacked it in the parking hall? 

awesome axe, muchos better than the older one...!


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 17, 2012)

Can you take more pictures? And make some sound with it for us.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 17, 2012)

Now THIS I could do with. Sexy guitar!


----------



## s4tch (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice top, more appealing than plain black. Happy NGD!

BTW, Ibanez should offer a barebone version of every active RGA: body, neck, tuners, bridge, nut would do it. Everyone will replace pickups, wiring, pots and switches anyway.


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 17, 2012)

Holy Parking Garage....?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2012)

penny1 said:


> Can you take more pictures? And make some sound with it for us.


 
Very soon I'll do a little jazz turnaround I've been working on. I'll use the stock pickups, but D'activators are going in. I spoke with Di'Marzio this monring, and between the PAF8's and the D'Activators, the PAF8's have a brighter sound, the D'Activators will cut through better for my purposes. Till then I'll demo with the stock pickups and more pix also.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats fellow Mainer!


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Daken1134 (Feb 17, 2012)

my other guitarist just got one a few weeks ago and threw his dactivators from his agile into it... thing is AMAZING... still not as good as my 2228 though


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 17, 2012)

white pickups white pickups white pickups white pickups white pickups


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> white pickups white pickups white pickups white pickups white pickups


 
Black & Cream or Black & White?


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 17, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> white pickups white pickups white pickups white pickups white pickups



This is my plan haha. 



Guitarwiz2k said:


> Black & Cream or Black & White?



Black & White, it'll make the top pop out more in appearance.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2012)

penny1 said:


> This is my plan haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Black & White, it'll make the top pop out more in appearance.


Black and white pickups it is then. 5 way switch, phase reversal, and a GK-2A pickup for my roland GR-30. Lets see how long it takes me to build this one. The last one took 2 days to finish, especially rewiring the GK-2A Pickup to work upside down.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 17, 2012)

Man, I've been GAS'ing for the same guitar with the same DiMarzio pups- you're not helping!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Man, I've been GAS'ing for the same guitar with the same DiMarzio pups- you're not helping!


 
Pickups suck, but the guitar feels awesome... Second one now, and I'm definitely pleased. Not a single fret buzz or issue. 

I'm also thinking of going back to the standard strings, cause after playing it for hours, I find the thicker strings slow my playing enough that I can feel it, but the stock strings make the neck that much faster for quick passages.

OR Maybe just the low F# change from the stock 65 to a 68.


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey, did this come with a case? The Ibanez website says it comes with one, the RG1008C. Just wondering if you actually got (or can get) the case with it?


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 20, 2012)

penny1 said:


> Hey, did this come with a case? The Ibanez website says it comes with one, the RG1008C. Just wondering if you actually got (or can get) the case with it?


This case remains a myth. Tried to order one from our distributor and while that model number has been going through the internet for like 2 years, it never appeared on any of their official / internal lists.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll be recording demos of the PAF 8 in the neck position soon if you're interested, mate. For the bridge position, I still prefer the DA 8, really. Great balance on that one.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 20, 2012)

Dude is that a Septor?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 20, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> I'll be recording demos of the PAF 8 in the neck position soon if you're interested, mate. For the bridge position, I still prefer the DA 8, really. Great balance on that one.



Thanks Fred,
I called up Dimarzio and spoke with a chap there for a a while, and he confirmed the same thing. The PAF8's are a little brighter, but the D'Activators are more the sound he thought I was looking for. Something close to my BKP Cold sweats for the other one, but not exact. Just a little contrast. 

By the way, I absolutely love your material on the tube. Subscribed last week, and been enjoying them ever since. You definitely earned the name Fred the "Shred"!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 20, 2012)

shitsøn;2877201 said:


> This case remains a myth. Tried to order one from our distributor and while that model number has been going through the internet for like 2 years, it never appeared on any of their official / internal lists.


No case mate... or MF didn't offer me one, but I did buy one at a great price. I prefer enforced gig bags anyway. Got a sharp one for less than $50.00, it listed for that price, then he gave a discount for the holiday. This is my second RGA8 and I've yet to see this mysterious case. 

Case I got was here





Wingchunwarrior said:


> Dude is that a Septor?



RGA8QM - New cutaway, updated bridge, not to say mine was ever an issue with the first one, Quilted Maple top and still the same crap pickups.


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 20, 2012)

shitsøn;2877201 said:


> This case remains a myth. Tried to order one from our distributor and while that model number has been going through the internet for like 2 years, it never appeared on any of their official / internal lists.



Dang. I was really hoping that this case finally popped up. Does anyone know an Ibanez rep that might have details or could ask questions? 
Get some internal investigations on, we've got a case of a Missing Case. 
(This is a "Missing Persons" joke. Hah aha hah) 



Guitarwiz2k said:


> No case mate... or MF didn't offer me one, but I did buy one at a great price. I prefer enforced gig bags anyway. Got a sharp one for less than $50.00, it listed for that price, then he gave a discount for the holiday. This is my second RGA8 and I've yet to see this mysterious case.
> 
> Case I got was here



Hmm okay interesting. How much room is left in that gig bag? Is it a fairly snug fit, or is it too large? 





Fred the Shred said:


> I'll be recording demos of the PAF 8 in the neck position soon if you're interested, mate. For the bridge position, I still prefer the DA 8, really. Great balance on that one.



Do you think the PAF8 neck/DA 8 bridge is a better sounding/complimenting pair than the DA 8 neck&bridge?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice, loving the finish. HNGD!


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't even know this existed. Super cool dude!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 20, 2012)

penny1 said:


> Hmm okay interesting. How much room is left in that gig bag? Is it a fairly snug fit, or is it too large?



It was actually a bass case, cause I've done it before with my first one putting it in a leather case. I went conservative this time, but still about 5 inches from the top. Plenty of room.





penny1 said:


> Do you think the PAF8 neck/DA 8 bridge is a better sounding/complimenting pair than the DA 8 neck&bridge?



As far as the sound of the PAF8's, straight from DiMarzio... The PAF8's are a brighter sounding pickup compared to the D'Activators. The D'Activators have a tighter bottom end, and not as bright in the top end.


----------



## stuglue (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Fred, can you also test the paf 8 bridge as well, cheers


----------



## megano28 (Feb 20, 2012)

DAT TOP


HNGD


----------



## JPMike (Feb 20, 2012)

those maple tops just own it!!


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 21, 2012)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> It was actually a bass case, cause I've done it before with my first one putting it in a leather case. I went conservative this time, but still about 5 inches from the top. Plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay awesome, thanks man!


----------



## Michael T (Feb 21, 2012)

Über badass !!
Throw some WHITE D-Activators in her.


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 22, 2012)

Any news of a video post?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 23, 2012)

penny1 said:


> Any news of a video post?


 
I thought of keeping a stock look and keeping the pickups, but man... they really are terrible; all mids, no presence and barely any low end. Truly terrible... So I'm waiting for a few Ebay sales to clear up to get the new black/white colour D'Activator 8's first. Three days left till.... ((( New pickups! )))


----------



## stuglue (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't see any other colour on the dimarzio site other than black for the d activator


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 23, 2012)

stuglue said:


> I can't see any other colour on the dimarzio site other than black for the d activator


 
I want to drop these in there.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 23, 2012)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> Definitely... I replaced my last one with BKP Cold Sweats, This time I may go for the new Dimarzio PAF8 or D'Activators. Unsure yet till I hear some demos of the new PAF8's.



Maybe go with a D Activator bridge and a PAF neck? That seems like it'd be a great combo.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 23, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Maybe go with a D Activator bridge and a PAF neck? That seems like it'd be a great combo.


 
I did give that a thought actually. Best of both worlds, then do the pickup covers for that stock look, but I'm unsure. Black/white pickups, or pickup covers.


----------



## Ishan (Feb 23, 2012)

If you want to keep the look you should check those Lace Aluma Bar pickups. They are black, passive and EMG shaped (and look awesome IMO).


----------



## stuglue (Feb 23, 2012)

Those zebra pickups look awesome


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 23, 2012)

Ishan said:


> If you want to keep the look you should check those Lace Aluma Bar pickups. They are black, passive and EMG shaped (and look awesome IMO).


 
Wow... are those pickups or covers? They look incredible, but I'm looking for a certain sound that I think the D'Activator 8's will give.


----------



## Ishan (Feb 23, 2012)

They are the pickups. They use a different tech than normal pickups, they are made of a thin aluminum plate but still gives loads of output.
Check these 2 models :
Lace Music Products | Since 1979 - Lace Sensor electric guitar pickups, Alumitone, bass pickups, California Acoustic pickups - A pickup for any style of music.
Lace Music Products | Since 1979 - Lace Sensor electric guitar pickups, Alumitone, bass pickups, California Acoustic pickups - A pickup for any style of music.

I guess the X-Bar is more in the tone you want.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 23, 2012)

Ishan said:


> They are the pickups. They use a different tech than normal pickups, they are made of a thin aluminum plate but still gives loads of output.
> Check these 2 models :
> Lace Music Products | Since 1979 - Lace Sensor electric guitar pickups, Alumitone, bass pickups, California Acoustic pickups - A pickup for any style of music.
> Lace Music Products | Since 1979 - Lace Sensor electric guitar pickups, Alumitone, bass pickups, California Acoustic pickups - A pickup for any style of music.
> ...


 
I actually found and educated myself about them when you mentioned it earlier today on my day off; I even took the time to call them and ask a few questions for phase reversal options. It seems I can do the options I want, but I've yet to hear their actual tone. I'm intrested in putting the deathbar in the bridge position for heavy rhythms and brutal leads, and the x-bar in the neck for warm leads and clean passages.

I never realized the company had continued under this name. I used to have Fender Lace Sensors in the past, and they were incredible. They have the clarity of actives with the warmth and bite of passives. I will definitely be putting these in my guitar. Now it just depends on both x-bar or one deathbar bridge and x-bar neck.

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Ishan (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm ordering a Death-bar for the bridge myself, but I'm after a grindy tone in the mids so it seems to fit.
Tosin is using some proto X-Bar in this video :

Animals As Leaders - Isolated Incidents (Live) - YouTube

another in the studio, played clean : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_LKHIJfmg4
it's near the end of the vid.

Edit : Youtube embeds don't freakin' work


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 24, 2012)

I almost wished I knew a place around here I could demo the Deathbar... I'd like to know just how much more gain in real life application is has over the X-bar. Otherwise I'd just get 2 X-bars, or an X-bar in the neck and a D'Activator in the bridge. I don't know yet though. I guess I have to do a bit more listening...


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 24, 2012)

Whoa. X-Bar and a Death Bar (in bridge) would be pretty tight.


----------

